# what do i need to repair scuffed leather



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

hi there,

I am looking for some help in repairing some scuff marks on my leather seats,
i regularly use gliptone liquid leather to clean and nourish the leather, so they are still soft to the touch.










SIDE BOLSTER









SEAT









I would appreciate any help

cheers
david bray

This is my first post, I appoligise in advance if it does not conform to DW rules.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

The gliptone scuff kit is good.


----------



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

have been looking at the gliptone kit, after scouring the net i am a bit confused as what to use, ie 
cleaner alcohol wipedowns?
would i need to use a filler? 
do i use paint or dye?
does it need to have a clear application after the application of paint/dye?
what type of finish would match the rear seats. mat, satin mat e.t.c

its giving me a headache just thinking about it.

Cheers
Dave

P.S the car is a Audi TT (99)


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We can supply a kit with paint on dye, toner and sealer to perfectly match, though you would need more than our standard kit to deal with that level of wear.
A filler will eventually come out, so you need to re-dye, a sealer would be good but not vital, and our product would leave a matt finish but we can supply spray on matt or gloss top coat.
See the Race Glaze website under interiors for product or e-mail me off the site.
There you go - Race Glaze is detailers Nurofen !


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello David

Judyb here, we are leather specialists and this type of work is all we deal with day in and day out.

This is a very good time to do this work before the cracking becomes too deep.
Fillers should always be avoided on repair work if possible as they will give waeker results.
Always use a restoration product rather than a bonded colour as 'bonded pigments' do not give hard wearing results when used over a larger area.
People often get mixed up over pigments and dyes:

Dyes are designed to soak into the leather
Pigments are designed to sit on the surface like a coat of paint

As you have a finished leather not an absorbent one you need pigments.

Using a restoration product means you will add a clear coat finish over the top which is always the strongest way to refinish the leather.

The LTT process is

Clean with Auto Ultra Foam
Clean with Alcohol Cleaner
Apply Pigment (mixed to match your leather)
Apply Satin Gloss (this is a very hard wearing gloss finish)
Apply Matt or Semi Matt to adjust the sheen
Apply Auto Ultra Protect to protect your new finish.

If you need any further advice then do not hesitate to call us on 01423 881027 where we are always pleased to help DW members.
I don't know where you are in the country but we also have free open days every first Tuesday in the month when anyone including the general public can come with such problems and we can advise them on the best products and methods.


----------



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

judyb, Is this the sort of job that i could do myself or would you recomend a professional to undertake the work?

what type of price am i looking at to repair it my self.

I am in the Birmingham area

Cheers

David


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi 
It depends how practical you are. The repair process is fairly straightforward and full instructions are given with the products. If you do not feel you can tackle it yourself we have a network of qualified techniican around the UK who can do this work.

Each set of products is tailored to the exact requirements of the customer so prices will vary.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, I am not qualified to comment on matters affecting leather as I don't do it full time and am not a specialist. Having had a few wines last night it was misguided of me to try to offer any helpful advice whatsoever.


----------



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

Mark,

I apologise if I have offended you in any way, I did take a look on the race glaze site at the kits available, but was a bit concerned about matching the colour myself with toners. Ltt offers a colour match service so no mixing on my part needed.

I do appreciate any help, so thank you.

Cheers

David Bray


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> Sorry, I am not qualified to comment on matters affecting leather as I don't do it full time and am not a specialist. Having had a few wines last night it was misguided of me to try to offer any helpful advice whatsoever.


Silly you, everyone knows that no one else can match the knowledge and expertise of JudyB :lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Guys I am sure Judy does not mean to offend, but is clearly passionate about the topic and having used the LTT Leather products they do work and so respect what she says.

I am sure many competitors offer equally good products and advice.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Guys I am sure Judy does not mean to offend, but is clearly passionate about the topic and having used the LTT Leather products they do work and so respect what she says.
> 
> I am sure many competitors offer equally good products and advice.


To be honest not wishing to start an argument here, I don't think she is passionate about the topic merely passionate about pushing their products. I find it very annoying that every single thread started on the subject results in JudyB coming along and saying that all other leather products are known to cause damage and then recommending their own products. Imagine if the Dodo guys went on every thread about wax and said that all other waxes are dangerous and then recommened their own, there would be outcry. I do not know if the products are any good or not but even if they were the best in the whole world sometime their attitude is just not warranted and I actually find it offensive at times. Why is it not enough to simply highlight your own products strong points and then let us decide? there is no need at all to criticise other products. Also I think a lot of us would have a lot more respect for what she says if she had respect for some of the other traders...


----------



## Colin Hall (Dec 17, 2008)

Having look at your photos and assesed the damage as best we can from these there are two things I can recommend.

The first is a quick, easy and cheap option. We have a recolouring balm which will restore the colour to the area and all the little creases and cracks.

For a more compehensive result I would recommend using our Leather Colourant Kit. This is a little more involved but would restore the leather back to its original condition.


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> To be honest not wishing to start an argument here, I don't think she is passionate about the topic merely passionate about pushing their products. I find it very annoying that every single thread started on the subject results in JudyB coming along and saying that all other leather products are known to cause damage and then recommending their own products. Imagine if the Dodo guys went on every thread about wax and said that all other waxes are dangerous and then recommened their own, there would be outcry. I do not know if the products are any good or not but even if they were the best in the whole world sometime their attitude is just not warranted and I actually find it offensive at times. Why is it not enough to simply highlight your own products strong points and then let us decide? there is no need at all to criticise other products. Also I think a lot of us would have a lot more respect for what she says if she had respect for some of the other traders...


+1

Here here i fully agree, she just posted like a bull in a china shop without thinking about anyone else involved in the thread. :thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

All I thought I had done was give helpful advice rather than simply mention products. We were being asked to give a method of repair which is what I did. 

We too sell a 'bonded pigment' so I did not want there to be any confusion between the two types of products and a distinction needed to be made between dyes and pigments which are two very differnt products and methods but are often confused. I did not mention anyone elses product in my answer or degrade anyone else who had answered.

Unfortunately we see the results of ill informed suppliers selling products that they do not fully understand or care about. We have a job in the workshop at the moment, a very high qulaity suite where the customer had purchased product off the internet which has
a) Not done what it said it would do
b) Come off on clothing
c) Left a residue on the surface which is now a major job to remove before the correct restoration processes can take place

I apologise if you feel I have offended you. 
Please note:
I have never said that all other products cause damage (it is not the products that do the damage) but some of them leave the leather in a postion where the leather will attract more dirt which is what causes the damage.

Any suppliers (or anyone for that matter) are more than welcome to come to our free open days and talk to Andy our Technical Director about leather, repairs, advice etc. Leather is an on going learning process for us all (we are constantly updating on products and processes in order that we can help people in all industries) and willing give our time free to those who are interested.

Everyone who attends our open days and courses finds us very easy to deal with, learn more about leather than they ever felt possible and do not have products pushed at them - in fact our courses are very generic as we haved dealt with so many products over the years - this also means we can discuss helpful solutions with other product ranges. I am not the person some of you seem to think I am as those who have met me will testify.

Hope this helps


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

I dont think Judy has been criticising other suppliers? I certainly dont pick that up from reading this thread?

She should be credited with at least taking the time out to come on to this forum and provide a point of view to peoples queries/issues with leather care. 

She has simply offered one view amongst many. At the end of the day its up to the punter if they choose to buy from LTT or any other supplier.

Its a shame we dont see many other suppliers participating.


----------



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

Judy,

Thank you for your post and your response to the questions that I asked which I found very informative.

Your responses have enabled me to make a more educated decision than I would have previously been able to make. Thanks Judy

Thank you to all who responded. I have now ordered the products today and will be trying them out in the next couple of weeks when it stops bloody raining.

Cheers

David bray


----------



## bmkk (Feb 25, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> Sorry, I am not qualified to comment on matters affecting leather as I don't do it full time and am not a specialist. Having had a few wines last night it was misguided of me to try to offer any helpful advice whatsoever.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

IM Back LTT:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> To be honest not wishing to start an argument here, I don't think she is passionate about the topic merely passionate about pushing their products. I find it very annoying that every single thread started on the subject results in JudyB coming along and saying that all other leather products are known to cause damage and then recommending their own products. Imagine if the Dodo guys went on every thread about wax and said that all other waxes are dangerous and then recommened their own, there would be outcry. I do not know if the products are any good or not but even if they were the best in the whole world sometime their attitude is just not warranted and I actually find it offensive at times. Why is it not enough to simply highlight your own products strong points and then let us decide? there is no need at all to criticise other products. Also I think a lot of us would have a lot more respect for what she says if she had respect for some of the other traders...


agreed , i dread looking at the leather threads as its always the same


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> agreed , i dread looking at the leather threads as its always the same


I know what you mean it actually annoys me a bit because I would like to see some other perspectives on the leather threads but they all end the same....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's another perspective then. I'm a newbie to the leather scene but during my time on the Detailer Academy training course with Sportscar Protection this is what i learnt.

These are the results from using the Gliptone leather dye system.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

looks nice..what was involved?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> looks nice..what was involved?


Quite a lenghty process, can be applied in a few ways but I used the airbrush.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

jay08 said:


> Quite a lenghty process, can be applied in a few ways but I used the airbrush.


Looks like a good result well done :thumb:


----------

